# What is this frame?



## MBlue6 (Nov 26, 2009)

I picked this up at an auction. Oldest bike I have ever owned. There is a serail number on the bottem bracket like 600A or something like that? Any idea on what it is. I thought about building it up with modern parts if that could be possible. Or I might just sell it.  Matt


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 26, 2009)

could be anything;  its common 28inch diamond frame  frome the 20's and  before.  there are a few exceptions to the rule [ie  indian or harley and  few others ] but it takes closer inspections. you could make a modern track bike out of it but the seat posts is a important part to have.


----------



## MBlue6 (Nov 26, 2009)

Is there anything else that could be helful in identifying it? Is there any value in it? I know it wouldn't be worth a lot. Matt


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 27, 2009)

I am far from an expert, but the geometry seems unique to me.  The top bar is so long, putting such a severe angle on the seatpost.

If your camera has a macro setting, take some closer pics of the dropouts, headtube, seatpost binder etc.    That might help somebody ID it.

Does it have holes for mounting a headbadge?


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 27, 2009)

if you are going to get rich no. if someone wants to build a track bike some. if it was good you would have the usual pickers on this site hounding you for it.


----------



## Rus Tea (Nov 27, 2009)

It appears to be a typical diamond frame from the 1880's throught the 20's -  I have a frame with simular relaxed geometry of the era, rear dropouts and tubing on the General Discussion Board that I'm planning to to build and ride.
Build something nice and have fun with it.


----------



## MBlue6 (Nov 27, 2009)

It does have holes for a headbadge the holes are accross form each other. I can get more pics if you need. I wish I could pin down what it is but with so many bike manufacutures from that ear it is hard right? Do you know anybody that would have a seat post for it? Since it is a oddball size seat post? Thanks for all the help so far guys. Matt


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 28, 2009)

You can get a measurement of the hole spacing for the headbadge and it might be helpful comparing it to badges on other known bikes.

Here is one of my diamond frame projects I was told it was a Columbia.  Would this be the correct size seatpost possibly?


----------

